# Charging my deep cycle questions



## MarshGrass (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys...did a quick search but nothing popped up....I have a deep cycle that I bought from cabelas that I use for my 45lbs trolling motor only. I just ran it down to an empty charge and it's time to charge it up for the first time. I have an old (90s) charger that has a 12v 2amp and 12v 6amp setting.....which setting should I use and for how long? Can you over charge a battery? Are there any other tips or tricks I should know related to this?

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2011)

You can overcharge a battery - does your charger have a "tender" feature which will shut off the charger once the battery is charged? If not, then you need to periodically check it.


The slower you charge the battery the better the charge - so use the 2 amp setting and let it charge anywhere from 8-24 hrs checking it every few hours


Once fully charged disconnect the charger and run your TM for a minute or two to get rid of 'surface charge" and then charge a little while longer until the battery is fully charged. This will add some life to the battery


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 29, 2011)

If this is a lead/acid batery you should be recharging it after each use. Waiting to charge after it is completly dead will shorten the life of the battery. I assume you have at least a group 24 battery for a 45lb trolling motor. You could easily use the 6 amp for the 1st few hours. Does your charger have a meter that shows current draw?


----------



## redbug (Jun 29, 2011)

FuzzyGrub said:


> If this is a lead/acid batery you should be recharging it after each use. Waiting to charge after it is completly dead will shorten the life of the battery. I assume you have at least a group 24 battery for a 45lb trolling motor. You could easily use the 6 amp for the 1st few hours. Does your charger have a meter that shows current draw?



I was thinking the same thing how long did you run it to get it down to empty taking it below a certan voltage is also bad for the battery
charge it after each use even if you are only out for an hour or two


----------



## MarshGrass (Jun 29, 2011)

Not sure what type of battery it is...how can I tell if it's a group 24? I know it says cabelas 12 volt deep cycle on the from with some green looking clouds and some lightning as a graphic. I looked for it on cabelas website but did not see it. I bought it a year ago. The first year I usded it as just a starting battery (it says: ideal for heavy duty cycling applications, and for starting too.) using it as a starting battery and not charging it a whole season will not do damage right? Also, my charger has a "charge rate" meter on it. When I plug it in and set it at 2 amps, the meter reads 2, when it's set at 6 amps, the meter reads 4. I have never charged it on the 6 amp setting. I have run the battery. Down 2-3 times to empty....how can I tell if I've done damage? Should I just upgrade the charger with one that indicates when the battery is charged?


How long should the battery last on the fastest speed (5) pushing a 16 foot Lowe 1648MT with 3 guys, gear, and a 25 HP MOTOR? I seem to be only getting an 1/2 to 1 hour. Is this normal for the boat and weight?


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 29, 2011)

MarshGrass said:


> Not sure what type of battery it is...how can I tell if it's a group 24?
> 
> *Group 24 refers to a physical size.*
> 
> ...



*DC batteries are rated by reserve minutes with a 25amp load. A small group 24 DC would have a rating typically around 160 minutes. A 45lb thrust motor on high draws roughly around 40amps. I calculated a 100 minutes for 40amp load. If that is the size battery you have, the reserve is already down about 50% on average.*


----------



## MarshGrass (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the info. The battery is larger than your typical car battery. Is this a group 24? So it sounds like I may need a new battery if I'm only getting 1 hour run time at full throttle?


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 30, 2011)

MarshGrass said:


> Wow thanks for all the info. The battery is larger than your typical car battery. Is this a group 24? So it sounds like I may need a new battery if I'm only getting 1 hour run time at full throttle?



Yes, that would be the approx size for a group 24. I'd say its down on its reserve, but if one hour is getting the job done for you, hold off until it is getting worse. I go all day on a 45lb thrust, but seldom use "high" for any length of time. 

Are you trolling or running on an elec only lake? If trolling consider a small gas motor if the 25hp can't troll down. If the latter, going to a 24V system, with additional reserve battery might be better.


----------



## Zum (Jun 30, 2011)

From what I've read and what been working for me,you should charge at 10% of what the Ah rating is on the battery.
A 100Ah battery would be a 10amp charge.
You can go lower but the quicker the battery is charged back up the better.
I've had batteries last for over 5 years,going out an average of 3 times a week.The 1 I'm on now was bought in 08,at wallmart,still good.
I'm not sure why your running wide open for an hour with a trolling motor and without knowing the size of the battery can't say if it's low.I'm thinking you should be getting closer to 2 hours.
Is your battery close to the TM,what size wire are you using?


----------



## ohiobass (Jul 1, 2011)

get yourself a 10amp "automatic" charger, and you're done! 8) 

If you used it all yr last yr without charging it once, even if you just used it as a starting battery, it has lost some life/charge capability. How much? Who knows.
I charge my batteries after EVERY use!


----------



## KRS62 (Jul 1, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> get yourself a 10amp "automatic" charger, and your done! 8)
> 
> If you used it all yr last yr without charging it once, even if you just used it as a starting battery, it has lost some life/charge capability. How much? Who knows.
> I charge my batteries after EVERY use!




yes, get you an auto charger and never look back. well worth the money!

KRS


----------



## 223nbecker45 (Jul 7, 2011)

Get a C-Tek charger, They are not very expensive and you plug it in and forget about. They will charge it and keep it in a good state. It works great on all kinds of batteries including optimas.


----------



## waterboy (Jul 7, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Once fully charged disconnect the charger and run your TM for a minute or two to get rid of 'surface charge" and then charge a little while longer until the battery is fully charged. This will add some life to the battery



Good Stuff, I didn't know about "surface charge". :shock:


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 8, 2011)

After using inexpensive portable chargers on my first 2 boats and not getting very good battery life I decided on to invest in a decent on board charger with a maintenance mode and have never regretted it. My current boat is total electric with a 55lb Min Kota TM and I am running Deka Marine batteries that are pretty inexpensive ( I have used them on my last 3 boats ) The charger is a Min Kota MK315D. My boat is plugged into the charger when ever I am not fishing. A decent charger can really extend the life of your battery. You can click on the link below if you want to see my setup.


----------



## Nussy (Jul 8, 2011)

You should never fully discharge your deep cycle battery. You should actually charge it after every use to get the longest life out of it. I recommend on board first, or trickle charger/ maintainer for a lower cost solution.


----------



## ohiobass (Jul 9, 2011)

MarshGrass said:


> Wow thanks for all the info. The battery is larger than your typical car battery. Is this a group 24? So it sounds like I may need a new battery if I'm only getting 1 hour run time at full throttle?




Actually, that's the smallest marine battery size.
They make a group 24, 27, 29 & 31 in marine batteries.
The 27 seires is the most common for smaller boats. 8) 
Although, I use a 29 series for my tm on my 12ft bass'er.

"HIGHLY" recommend at least a group 27!!! :wink:


----------



## juggernoob (Jul 27, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Once fully charged disconnect the charger and run your TM for a minute or two to get rid of 'surface charge" and then charge a little while longer until the battery is fully charged. This will add some life to the battery



I've always just charged my battery on 10amps and let it finish but my charger would always read for my battery 12.8v (I think), and trolling motor would indicate 3 out of 4 bars for battery life. I tried this method and after my charger read 14.4v (or close) and my trolling motor displayed 4 bars. Thanks for the tip! =D> =D>


----------



## FlyBye (Aug 6, 2011)

Back when I had my Goldwing GL1800, I used Deltran's Battery Tender Plus. It is a four stage charger that you can leave on your battery to maintain the proper charge. When I sold the bike, I included the charger... I wished that I had kept it. 

I liked the charger so much that I bought another one and it was delivered today. My deep cycle marine battery is currently hooked up on it right now. I hear that slow charging is better than rapid charging and this tiny charger does just that. At 1.25 amps, it's about as slow as you can get. I may use my car charger for the first 80% when I need the battery charged quick and then top it off with the Battery Tender Plus. I need it primarily as a maintainer. It was under $46. 

I am in no way connected with "WingStuff" or the "Battery Tender" folks. Just passing on what has worked for me in the past that might work for another...

https://wingstuff.com/pgroup_detail/58_featured_supplies_cleaners_oils_waxes/1055_battery_tender_plus_12v_smart_battery_charger/


----------

